# Is no news "good news" girls?



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi buds,

I've noticed the boards here have been quite quiet recently.

I hope this means everyone is coping OK "right now".  Maybe it's the sunshine and all this good weather?

I really feel personally, that I do feel much more down about things in the deepest depths of winter.  Anyone else feel like this?

As I said, I hope I'm right in thinking you're all ok and having fun in the sun somewhere!

Love to all, you're all in my thoughts,
gill xo


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Gill
I'm not the best ive ever been but just been sooo busy lately.
I agree though that things always seem a bit easier in the summer
months.
Hope your doing ok
Dydie xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Summer definitely better for me too.

I'm back at work now so can get online easier - no broadband at home so veeerryyy slooooow.

nix


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi Gill and girls
yes generally I do feel better in the summer and worse in the winter it has to be said. Tho at the moment am not that great...  

BUt not awful either  

I am in real undecided mode 'extraordinaire' about the way forward with tx, adoption, life, travel, the future and everything really. So I haven't started any posts because where do I start?! Wish I knew!  

So in conclusion feeling tangled up and confused, but probably OK too.

How is everyone else?

love ruby xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill and Girls
Yep the summer is alot easier.....
I am sorry things are alittle tough for some of you at the moment...
I am fine, up and down the motorway at present.....oh well!!! Family!!
I am off to the V Festival next weekend, so that will be really great fun...
love astridxx


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

can I join in  I am contemplating life without kids at the moment.
I feel I have done enough treatments for the moment and no longer want to stick myself with drugs.
I have just had my third failed ivf  .
definately leaning more to join you girls if that's ok?
love
pebs


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi ladies

I've been quiet because I was working my silly shifts which doesn't give a lot of time for anything else. I've had a fair few weekends away this year, and a holiday, and some more weekends to come so I haven't been at my pc as much either! Now I am off work after me 'hopperation' I have a bit more time to devote to the pc and you gals, provided I am not hopping off somewhere! 

But... because its summer I usually try and get out and about when I can (a challenge at the moment because I can't walk very far). In the good weather usually I would be out and about on my bike everywhere with my biking buddies as much as poss - this helps to take my mind off things and its a pity I can't do that at the moment, but never mind, I want my knee to get better so its worth the sacrifices!

So I suppose in the summer its easier to feel a bit more 'optimistic' if you like because its hard to stay too down when the gardens are dancing with pretty flowers, the sky is blue, the trees are leafy and wonderful, the days are lighter for longer and its more pleasant to be out and about!

Hope that made sense - I'm feeling decidedly fuzzy headed this morning  
Emcee x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Pebbles
I am so sorry about your recent failed ivf...so tough and we can totally empathise..
You are welcome on this thread (i am sorry that it has come to this)....please do not ask, if we can all help you along this difficult path and help one of our fellow members thats all that matters...Its a difficult time, but there are so many great girls on this thread, that i think we would have all gone around the bend without the support of each other.....
Keep in there..
lots of love astridxxx

p.s Emcee keep in there gal....


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say welcome Pebbles. 

And Ruby .. your not the only confused one around here so feel free to post anything with us!

emcee .. hope you get back on your bike soon luvvie.

Astrid .. have a fab time at V

Nix ... have you thought about getting the free broadband offer from talk talk?

Lots of love and sunny days to you all
Dydie xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi & welcome Pebbles  

How you getting on Emcee?  I'm enjoying being back at work, especially as my lift collects me late and takes me home early!  Foot is aching and I have some nice brusing coming out now (after 2 weeks) - I can only see my toes so it's a bit weird.

Dydie - did think about getting the free broadband but I think I read there's a minimum useage or something that put me off and as I'm on the pc all day at work for free it's easier to just not bother at home (assuming I don't do anything else silly to myself!)

Ruby - I'm not on a downer (at the moment) probably cos I'm concentrating on getting my foot better so thinking of that rather than IF for once that's not saying next week I won't be all confused and peeed off again though.

Astrid - Sorry I'm being thick - V Festival - what's the V? 

Tra for now ladies
Nix


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Nix ... there is no minimum usage with talk talk ... only a maximum usage 40gb downloads per month which no normal person would ever use   and a minimum contract term of 18 months.  It's £20.99 per month for your phone rental and that includes all your calls except to mobiles, so it's cheaper than BT and has the added benefit of having the free broadband bundled with your telephone.

I have scanned through their terms and conditions with a fine tooth comb as I am a believer that nothing is free in this life, but I cannot find any hidden extras.
I have not got any hidden agenda in recommending talk talk and to be honest I have now been waiting for ever to have my broadband switched over from bt, but apart from the fact that they are a bit slow in getting your broadband working they are still cheaper.  My Sister switched to them a while ago and she has not had any trouble with her broadband connection and her phone bill has halved!

If you have a home phone it is worth looking at.
Dydie xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
Nix i think the V stands for Virgin....hey that brings back memories  ...organised by virgin radio...its great..
love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

oooh Astrid, what DO you mean?!  

Pebbles, I am so sorry I missed your post earlier. I knew I was being a fuzzy headed fuzzwit! Welcome to this place, sending you a very gentle hug  

Nixnoo - ow ow ow you poor thing!   I'm just pottering about as best I can at the mo, not got many complaints, just waiting for me next op which is the biggie - gulp!

Lovely ladies, you gals are just fab!  

Emcee x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

No wonder I didn't know what the V stood for!!!  Oh dear, I must be getting old.

Dydie thanks for the info but our phone bill is only around £34 a quarter and most of that is line rental so it would be a bit of a hike doing BB as we get free access at work.  Oh that makes me sound a saddo with no mates - DH gets free mobile calls with his work so we use that mostly honest!

Emcee - when's your big op hun?  

Nix
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Nix - forget what I said about the big op!

I seen my cons this evening and I have to have another 2 ops   instead of the one that he thought he could get away with. Yuk! So I have another op sheduled for the 8th Sept, then a 3rd one a few months after that, depending on how well I heal. Yuk, splat, shudder!

Yours, hopping along in harmony with my fellow hopalong
Wonky Knee xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh Emcee - fellow hopper - poor you, you seem to get everything chucked at you hun but you still manage to sound cheerful.  What's the problem with your knee (if you don't mind me asking)?  Are you on crutches?  Or are you able to put weight on it yet?

Hugs pal
Nix


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

I haven't posted on here for a while but I just wanted to drop in and see how you were all doing. I had my hysterectomy 3 weeks ago now and am making a good recovery. I really expected to spend hours crying into my pillow sad at the loss of my womb but it hasn't happened - I think I'd already come to terms with the fact I was unable to carry our child and instead I've been enjoying the sun and working on my freckles!!

We're currently thinking of doing gestational surrogacy in the US but it is so expensive and such a long process that I'm not sure we'll ever get there, but I'm determined that in the meantime we'll get our lives back to normal and flipping well enjoy ourselves!!

xxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Freckles
I am glad that you are feeling alittle better than anticpated. You have been through a huge major operation and you sound as if you are just taking time out. This is certainly an important factor to recuperate and not to really think of anything until you are ready. Maybe thats it, to give yourself time for you and then when you feel ready to tackle the future, you will feel that you have that founded strength..
To me you already sound like a Strong person...don't forget to look after yourself, because it is early days...and more importantly because you deserve it... 
Hows your hubby coping with it all
I would love to see the freckles....i love them....i had a friend who used to draw hers back on her face, if they were fading alittle.... 
Keep in there...
lots of love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Freckles,

I am glad you are healing well after your op, Astrid is right, it is indeed a big op to have. Good on you for being able to look forward and with so much positivity. May you be on the path to enjoying yourself soon, you sound as though you deserve some fabulous 'you' time!

Much love and healing get well vibes winging their way to you from me
Emcee x[br]: 11/08/06, 16:30


NixNoo said:


> Oh Emcee - fellow hopper - poor you, you seem to get everything chucked at you hun but you still manage to sound cheerful. What's the problem with your knee (if you don't mind me asking)? Are you on crutches? Or are you able to put weight on it yet?
> 
> Hugs pal
> Nix


I dunno whats wrong with my knee! The cartilege (however you spell it)?! has worn away between the thigh and shin bones, so bone is rubbing on bone - yum! My cruicate ligament has gone - its awol I dunno when or where it went which means my joint is as stable as a nice wobbly raspberry jelly. So this next op is to stop the wobbly jobblies in preparation for the next op which will hopefully get my lower leg back in line with the rest of me. Twang!

I can put weight on it at the moment luckily, although I can't get about far. I'm using a walking stick that my mate posted to me - it came through the post wrapped up looking like a rifle, am sure the poor postman thought what the hell was I having delivered, LOL!

Hope you're healing along nicely hon
Love from
Hoppy me xxx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Pebbles - oh hun the hugest of hugs to you   you will find an amazing group of ladies here. I am so deeply sorry your tx hasn't gone as hoped it reallly is a crushing and heartbreaking situation to be in, we are here for you x

Freckles - So pleased you are recovering ok after your huge op, I am going to send you a personal post as I have loads of questions to ask you re this subject. 

Love to all and wishing everyone lots more of the good days and less of those nasty bad ones we all go through with this particular journey. 
Hippy
xx


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

Ladies

thankyou for being so welcoming to me to this thread.
you get to a point where you read these threads but are frightened to come in here cause I think of it as giving up a bit as I have very little hope left.
I find it hard when I have people saying just get on with life.
We all of us have a  goal get married have babies and spend the rest of your life raising these babies so if it doesen't happen what do you do.

Option one give your all too your job and work up the career ladder and earn loads of dosh and spend it.
option two enjoy life and make the most of you can up and go at any point.
option three not thought of that one cause I still want my prevouse dream and goal.

It's my birthday on Wednesday and every year for the past 4 I have blowed out my candles and wished I have a healthy baby this year I am going to wish my husband and I make it through all this and still stay together.

Freckles are you sure you have not stolen my photo   as I have one looking the exact same taken on a mountain at killington with my hellyhansen blue jacket and black sallapets.

I didn't reply for a while cause for some reason I couldn't get the second page to open.
well the laptop is now burning my knee as I have been in the chat room for an hour so must go and iron and do some excersising then some chilling.

looking forward to bing part of the moving on group

love
pebs
x


----------

